# Citizenship - Evidence of first arrival in Australia



## Menelas (Feb 3, 2018)

Hello, 

I have just been invited to my citizenship interview/test on 14 February. The checklist required evidence of first arrival in Australia. 

My timeline:

2006-2009 Student visa
2009-2010 No visa - returned to home country
2010-2010 Student visa
2010-2013 Bridging and then Partner visa (non PR)
2013-2018 PR 

Is this referring to my arrival back in 2006? Because I no longer have that passport. I have a booking confirmation for that first flight here. I do have the passport for my entry in 2010 and subsequent ones. Would this suffice? Surely they know when I arrived in the country...?

Thanks so much for your advice.


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

I think you will find that DHA already knows about your visa history. So I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Menelas (Feb 3, 2018)

Thank you, Jeremy. I thought so, too, but wanted to check just in case. I also went back to my Citizenship application form and noted that I indicated I do not have evidence of my first arrival in Australia. Since I got invited to the interview/test regardless, I assume that's all okay. Fingers crossed.


----------

